# DCWC A600 Round 09/12 PLUS Special Treat



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I see you lurking Spoon13


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

That's just not right!!!!

I was really hoping to make it up there but it looks like it will be Oct. before I'll make it. Cooking burgers and dogs for hunters coming through Bob's this Sat and the 26th is our yearly In-Gathering at the church. *sigh* Oh well. 

I REALLY want that app too. At least I'll be able to buy it later.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I see you lurking Spoon13


It takes longer when you try and work and type at the same time.:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've got soccer and a b-day party Sat have fun you guys. looks like we are going to move the FITA round from S+W to Yadkin and from Sunday 9/20 to Saturday 9/19. Any of you going to be able to make it? 

Prag, I'kll send you the details in a little bit...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> That's just not right!!!!
> 
> I was really hoping to make it up there but it looks like it will be Oct. before I'll make it. Cooking burgers and dogs for hunters coming through Bob's this Sat and the 26th is our yearly In-Gathering at the church. *sigh* Oh well.
> 
> I REALLY want that app too. At least I'll be able to buy it later.


I just wish I could shoot as good as the marks it generates. :wink: Lots of work has been done recently in refining the "cut marks" when using the inclinometer. 

Not sure of when this will be available via iTunes, but it shouldn't be long. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I've got soccer and a b-day party Sat have fun you guys. looks like we are going to move the FITA round from S+W to Yadkin and from Sunday 9/20 to Saturday 9/19. Any of you going to be able to make it?
> 
> Prag, I'kll send you the details in a little bit...


Well anytime you move a shoot from Sun to Sat is good for me. I'm going to try an make it. Got a new "toy" to try out, but not sure I want to do it at 70/90 meters just yet. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Wont be making this one our clubs Annual is this weekend both days


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

And we have a Hoythews to design and build. 



X Hunter said:


> Wont be making this one our clubs Annual is this weekend both days


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> And we have a Hoythews to design and build.


Then it will be time to "Get Serious if You Can"!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That looks like a great ap :thumb:

To bad I won't be using it though....won't be switching to an I-phone anytime soon....actually ever because of At&T and I don't need a new i-pod. But that's a sweet deal there 

Question though....I never understood the marks AA and it appears this program give....remember I prefer OT2. if I have a 20 click sight. How they heck are you getting to 85 on your scale if it tells you your 25 is 25.85? :noidea:

I get say 25+16 with OT2....just move it to the 25 line and count 16 clicks.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

It's basic math Hornet......if you have 20 clicks per mark each click is 0.05.....divide 0.85 by 0.05 and you get 17 clicks..



Brown Hornet said:


> That looks like a great ap :thumb:
> 
> To bad I won't be using it though....won't be switching to an I-phone anytime soon....actually ever because of At&T and I don't need a new i-pod. But that's a sweet deal there
> 
> ...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That looks like a great ap :thumb:
> 
> To bad I won't be using it though....won't be switching to an I-phone anytime soon....actually ever because of At&T and I don't need a new i-pod. But that's a sweet deal there
> 
> ...


I prefer the OT2 as well and have a 20 click sight, but just so you know, 25.85 would be 25+17. 25.55 would be 25+11, 25.2 would be 25+4 and so on.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I prefer the OT2 as well and have a 20 click sight, but just so you know, 25.85 would be 25+17. 25.55 would be 25+11, 25.2 would be 25+4 and so on.


That might be too much thinking for ol' Hornet...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Ron Meadows said:


> And we have a Hoythews to design and build.


More info please. 

What parts is this beast going to consist of?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> That might be too much thinking for ol' Hornet...


Just remember, YOU said it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BH,
Hopefully the others have answered your question, but just so you know, OT2 can also show the marks as XX.XX. The XX.XX format is what I've always used with OT2, AA, and now AM. 

It may not be the "correct" way, but to me it seems a lot easier that counting clicks. The difference you'll find between a 20 click and a 10 click is that with a 20 click some of your marks my have a "5" as the last character, IE XX.X5; whereas with a 10 click sight, the last digit will always be a 0. 

In your situation where you "count clicks", a 20 click sight can have up to 19 clicks; whereas a 10 clock sight will only have a max of 9 clicks.

Hopefully, with a bit of arm twisting I/we can persuade the developers to port this to the BlackBerry and other possible hand held devices. But you know how those "Apple bigots" are. :wink:





Brown Hornet said:


> That looks like a great ap :thumb:
> 
> To bad I won't be using it though....won't be switching to an I-phone anytime soon....actually ever because of At&T and I don't need a new i-pod. But that's a sweet deal there
> 
> ...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*geeeesh...*

.... just use pins !...
===========

hey Spoon... what's your last name ? ...:tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> .... just use pins !...
> ===========
> 
> hey Spoon... what's your last name ? ...:tongue:


Can't you read!?!?! It's *13*.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> It's basic math Hornet......if you have 20 clicks per mark each click is 0.05.....divide 0.85 by 0.05 and you get 17 clicks..


Well that's pretty stupid to rely on doing division correctly to not drop points....:doh: 

Wouldn't do it that way....sorry but there are better ways.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well that's pretty stupid to rely on doing division correctly to not drop points....:doh:
> 
> Wouldn't do it that way....sorry but there are better ways.


Hornet its grade school two clicks per number on the knob on the sight:doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> .... just use pins !...
> ===========
> 
> hey Spoon... what's your last name ? ...:tongue:


Well I have seen you shoot pins....you need to hurry up and switch to a scope :doh:

But even when I shoot pins I use OT2 at times....makes setting up your pins MUCH faster....since I won't get 5 marks to shoot FS I sure am not doing it with a pin sight :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Hornet its grade school two clicks per number on the knob on the sight:doh:


Well I thought it was pretty obvious to everyone.... I said I had NEVER used the system....and since I use the scale and use the clicks....those #s on the top of the knob your talking about don't mean squat to me and the way I get my marks.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Let me guess, you're a picture kind of guy? :zip:




Brown Hornet said:


> Well that's pretty stupid to rely on doing division correctly to not drop points....:doh:
> 
> Wouldn't do it that way....sorry but there are better ways.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> Let me guess, you're a picture kind of guy? :zip:


Nope.....

I know a lot of guys that set their sites wrong in a season. Yes we have all done it once or twice over the years.....heck I did it for the first time this year....wait....no I didn't I FORGOT to set it at all. :doh:

but I seem to shoot with guys using this mark system that do it very often.....2 or 3 times a year is often when it cost you 1 point, 2 points or 5......

For me....It just kind of seems like the guys that make sight tapes with their marks every 5 or 10 yds......


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope.....
> 
> I know a lot of guys that set their sites wrong in a season. Yes we have all done it once or twice over the years.....heck I did it for the first time this year....wait....no I didn't I FORGOT to set it at all. :doh:
> 
> ...




```

```
yup.... it was a very scarry moment *for-sure*.....!....:zip:
=========
soon as i get stung, my points will assuredly go up the margin i'm lacking... then it will be scope-time...:tongue:
=========
Hoyt-13 must be getting:tongue: a new bow......
=========

cool looking app there Prag... save me one for the big change-over!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*won't make it*

Heading to the beach for the week:darkbeer:
If the FITA stays on Sun. I'll make it, otherwise I'll be on the road home from the beach on Sat.
I'll miss y'all but looking forward to getting away.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I can appreciate that....I just do math really easily in my head so I don't give it a second thought.



Brown Hornet said:


> Nope.....
> 
> I know a lot of guys that set their sites wrong in a season. Yes we have all done it once or twice over the years.....heck I did it for the first time this year....wait....no I didn't I FORGOT to set it at all. :doh:
> 
> ...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well I thought it was pretty obvious to everyone.... I said I had NEVER used the system....and since I use the scale and use the clicks....those #s on the top of the knob your talking about don't mean squat to me and the way I get my marks.


I dont go by the #'s on the top wheel either just seemed obvious to me though 20 click sight 10 #'s two clicks per #



Brown Hornet said:


> Nope.....
> 
> I know a lot of guys that set their sites wrong in a season. Yes we have all done it once or twice over the years.....heck I did it for the first time this year....wait....no I didn't I FORGOT to set it at all. :doh:
> 
> ...



I dont care how I set mine up I will mis set my sight GUARANTEED!!!! 

Im just good like that!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I dont go by the #'s on the top wheel either just seemed obvious to me though 20 click sight 10 #'s two clicks per #
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly.....I never gave it much thought. What I do works and makes sense


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Lee - can you hook me up remotely somehow? I'd love to try the new app! :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> Lee - can you hook me up remotely somehow? I'd love to try the new app! :darkbeer:


Afraid not - it's not that I wouldn't like to, but any app for the Touch or iPhone that is not currently available via Apple (iTunes) has to be "provisioned" on your device. And the only way to do that is have the device in hand.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

that app looks awesome, too bad I'll be on a airplane that day, will have to get that soon and come visit you guys soon as well!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Afraid not - it's not that I wouldn't like to, but any app for the Touch or iPhone that is not currently available via Apple (iTunes) has to be "provisioned" on your device. And the only way to do that is have the device in hand.


I did a search on itunes for it and didn't see it. How soon will it be available for purchase?


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Afraid not - it's not that I wouldn't like to, but any app for the Touch or iPhone that is not currently available via Apple (iTunes) has to be "provisioned" on your device. And the only way to do that is have the device in hand.


Hey Prag I know I wont be able to make it this weekend, but if I make it down for a shoot a little later would I still be able to get the app?? I am really interested in seeing what its like!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I did a search on itunes for it and didn't see it. How soon will it be available for purchase?


Still doing some "beta" testing in regards to the generated cut marks. I will be "testing" with one of the developers tomorrow evening - I'll see what he thinks is the expected release date. 

As you can imagine, you only get 1 chance to make a first impression. If this is marketed too soon and something isn't right, it going to be 10 times as hard to get folks to give it another try.

That's the reason we were hoping that several folks could make it to DCWC this weekend with their Touch/iPhone - the more "testers" the better.



Krys1313 said:


> Hey Prag I know I wont be able to make it this weekend, but if I make it down for a shoot a little later would I still be able to get the app?? I am really interested in seeing what its like!!


I'm sure that won't be a problem. Like I said above, the device must be "in hand" to set up a "provisional" app.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

NCSUarcher said:


> that app looks awesome, too bad I'll be on a airplane that day, will have to get that soon and come visit you guys soon as well!


Nate, any chance you can make it to DCWC tomorrow?


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lee I guess I will have to bring out the 40 foot extention ladder tommorrow night. We can set it up on the 20 foot tower and shoot some 45 yard and in shots. Heck, we can even make one of those safety videos of the entire operation. Just bring a safety harness, LOL


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Lee I guess I will have to bring out the 40 foot extention ladder tommorrow night. We can set it up on the 20 foot tower and shoot some 45 yard and in shots. Heck, we can even make one of those safety videos of the entire operation. Just bring a safety harness, LOL


That and maybe get Chad to pick off some squirrels in the top of the pines. :wink: See you tomorrow.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Wont be making this one our clubs Annual is this weekend both days


I will probably see you saturday.


----------



## Melthuselah (May 12, 2006)

psargeant said:


> I've got soccer and a b-day party Sat have fun you guys. looks like we are going to move the FITA round from S+W to Yadkin and from Sunday 9/20 to Saturday 9/19. Any of you going to be able to make it? QUOTE]
> 
> Don't mean to sound stupid but what is a FITA round? Thanks Mel:doh:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Fita*

Federation Internationale De Tir L'Arc

INDIVIDUAL COMPETITION 

Qualification round
36 arrows at each of the following distances: 

Men: 90, 70, 50 and 30 meters
Women: 70, 60, 50 and 30 meters

This means that, in total, 144 arrows are shot. At the 2 long distances (90m and 70m for men, 70m and 60m for women), each archer will shoot each end of 6 arrows within 4 minutes on a 122cm face. At the short distances (50m and 30m), each archer will shoot 3 arrows in 2 minutes on an 80cm face.

http://www.archery.org/


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nate, any chance you can make it to DCWC tomorrow?


Sorry lee I am in wyoming flying home tomorrow


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Archer's Mark for the iPhone will be out soon.*

Guys we're working really hard to get this out the door soon. 

As Prag mentioned if you're in the Raleigh, NC area let him or I know and we'll work out some way to get it on your iPhone or iTouch for testing. The test period will carry you until we get it into the App store. 

Those that test it for us and provide useful feedback will be rewarded with a gift certificate to cover the cost of the product level app once it appears in the App store, and possibly a little something special...


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

BowDadToo said:


> Guys we're working really hard to get this out the door soon.
> 
> As Prag mentioned if you're in the Raleigh, NC area let him or I know and we'll work out some way to get it on your iPhone or iTouch for testing. The test period will carry you until we get it into the App store.
> 
> Those that test it for us and provide useful feedback will be rewarded with a gift certificate to cover the cost of the product level app once it appears in the App store, and possibly a little something special...



Will there be a Windows mobile version coming out? Nice looking Ap.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

BowDadToo said:


> Guys we're working really hard to get this out the door soon.
> 
> As Prag mentioned if you're in the Raleigh, NC area let him or I know and we'll work out some way to get it on your iPhone or iTouch for testing. The test period will carry you until we get it into the App store.
> 
> Those that test it for us and provide useful feedback will be rewarded with a gift certificate to cover the cost of the product level app once it appears in the App store, and possibly a little something special...


I'll definitely plan to get it when it hits the app store :thumbs_up


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

Windows Mobile, not likely. We're a couple of Mac Fan boys. I did distill the core engine and created a command line Windows binary for Prag. He then wrapped a Visual Rexx interface around it to generate a marks card builder on a Windows machine so you can have matching hard copy in your pocket incase your iPhone/iTouch goes dies while out on the range. 

Sorry, I wish we could, but the learning curve would likely be too steep.

Tony I believe has a version of TAP for the Windows Mobile Platform.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BowDadToo said:


> Windows Mobile, not likely. We're a couple of Mac Fan boys. I did distill the core engine and created a command line Windows binary for Prag. He then wrapped a Visual Rexx interface around it to generate a marks card builder on a Windows machine so you can have matching hard copy in your pocket incase your iPhone/iTouch goes dies while out on the range.
> 
> Sorry, I wish we could, but the learning curve would likely be too steep.
> 
> Tony I believe has a version of TAP for the Windows Mobile Platform.


Ah Scott, that would be "Object" Rexx (ooRexx) - please don't confuse that with "Visual" Basic.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BowDadToo said:


> Windows Mobile, not likely. We're a couple of Mac Fan boys. I did distill the core engine and created a command line Windows binary for Prag. He then wrapped a Visual Rexx interface around it to generate a marks card builder on a Windows machine so you can have matching hard copy in your pocket incase your iPhone/iTouch goes dies while out on the range.
> 
> Sorry, I wish we could, but the learning curve would likely be too steep.
> 
> Tony I believe has a version of TAP for the Windows Mobile Platform.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah Scott, that would be "Object" Rexx (ooRexx) - please don't confuse that with "Visual" Basic.




Okay you two, remember this is an ARCHERY FORUM!!!!!!

If you wish to talk geek, there are other places!!!:mg::wink::zip:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Okay you two, remember this is an ARCHERY FORUM!!!!!!
> 
> If you wish to talk geek, there are other places!!!:mg::wink::zip:


Yeah, but if it weren't for us "geeks", y'all wouldn't have an archery forum.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

SCarson said:


> Yeah, but if it weren't for us "geeks", y'all wouldn't have an archery forum.


But, but, that's not the point!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

So when is it hitting the itunes app store?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> Prag. He then wrapped a Visual Rexx interface around it


Prag, can ya send me some of that stuff around Christmas time, I'll have a few gifts to wrap...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Yeah, but if it weren't for us "geeks", y'all wouldn't have an archery forum.


You tell em Steve. 



Spoon13 said:


> But, but, that's not the point!!


Quit trying to "stir" up stuff, Mr. Spoon. :devil:



JayMc said:


> So when is it hitting the itunes app store?


Soon - real soon. At least that's what the developers are telling me. :juggle:



Bees said:


> Prag, can ya send me some of that stuff around Christmas time, I'll have a few gifts to wrap...


Only if one of those gifts is for me. :tongue1:


----------



## kkaldor (Sep 28, 2006)

Is there going to be any scoring capability on the app? I would definitely buy it if I could score an NFAA 5 spot round and keep track of scores, averages, and shot locations. Basically like the AA Palm program. Except I want it for my iTouch!!

Other scoring like 3D, Field, Vegas, 900, and FITA would be great too.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kkaldor said:


> Is there going to be any scoring capability on the app? I would definitely buy it if I could score an NFAA 5 spot round and keep track of scores, averages, and shot locations. Basically like the AA Palm program. Except I want it for my iTouch!!
> 
> Other scoring like 3D, Field, Vegas, 900, and FITA would be great too.


Right now, scoring is not part of the app; however, I will pass this on to the developers at large and see if it might could be included in a later release. I do know there are a couple of things in the planning for later releases ahead of this, however. Including the ability to plot and save ranges/courses by target order/distance.


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*So when is it hitting the iTunes App store*



JayMc said:


> So when is it hitting the itunes app store?


Honestly, this week if it was under my control. We're very close, all the paperwork has been done with Apple, our iTunes Connect submission is complete with the exception of the final code. Hopefully in the next week or two.

The support page is online if you want to see some screen shots and learn a little more: http://www.ffxcorp.com/am

--Scott


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Future versions & wish lists*



kkaldor said:


> Is there going to be any scoring capability on the app? I would definitely buy it if I could score an NFAA 5 spot round and keep track of scores, averages, and shot locations. Basically like the AA Palm program. Except I want it for my iTouch!!
> 
> Other scoring like 3D, Field, Vegas, 900, and FITA would be great too.


Score tracking would be a nice fit with using a course based model instead of a marks card model.

Currently the main screen presents four different marks cards, Field, Hunter, Animal & All. We then display a marks card for each one of these modes. We've discussed doing a course based model in the next version so that your marks card would be organized by target, type, and course. On the surface this sounds simple, but with walk ups it can become complex.

I'll add it to the wish list though. Thank you.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

COngrats and Good Luck!! I am (unfortuantely) going to have to wait until it's available on iTunes. I REALLY wanted to be able to get in on the ground floor and test it out, but just couldn't get my schedule to work with me on it. Oh well. Maybe next time a ground breaking iPhone app is developed right here in NC I can get my stuff together.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

*Blackberry, Blackberry, Blackberry*


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

*I want one ---- I need one!!!*
Thanks,


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Target scoring apps*

iPad apps for target scoring makes it solo easy tgo score...great to keep track of improvement .g.not to mention plotting different arrow setups for accuracy


----------

